# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيارات فورد

## ???... why ...???

*وكلاء فورد يعيدون طرح كراون فيكتوريا 2008 على أنها الموديل الجديد لـ 2009*

-بعد أن توقفت مصانع شركة فورد للسيارات في أمريكا عن تصنيع الموديلات الحديثة من طراز كراون فيكتوريا 2009، بسبب الأزمة المالية التي تعصف بها وتنذر بإفلاسها ، نتيجة تداعيات الأزمة الإقتصادية العالمية ، قام وكلاء سيارات فورد بالمملكة العربية السعودية بإعادة تسويق موديلات 2008 من سيارات كراون فكتوريا على أنها الموديل الجديد للسيارة لسنة 2009 . 
وكانت شركة فورد قد أزاحت الستار في وقت سابق عن التصميم الجديد لسيارتها من طراز كراون فكتوريا ، الذي كان مقرراً تصديره لعملائها في الشرق الأوسط ، والذي يختلف تماماً عن الموديلات السابقة ، ومنها موديل 2008 الذي يطرح للعملاء الآن على أنه الموديل الأحدث والمصنّع لسنة 2009 .

----------


## مدحت

مشكور

----------


## ???... why ...???

العفوا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا سلام معقول  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  

الله يعطيك العافية  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا_

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## ساره

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

